# Crow Count & Brood Count



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

When does ND normally conduct and publish the results of its crow count and brood count? Looking forward, with some trepidation, to hearing these numbers this year.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The crow count should be out but the brood survey will a while yet. We are about at the peak of the hatch and getting hard rains right now. But they are tough.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

With the hard winter and cool and very wet June, I'm not expecting a lot of birds this fall.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

After the last winter, (cough)"spring" and the first few days of "summer":

Crow count - ZERO

Brood count - ZERO

Hope that helped.


----------

